# Introducing my crew :)



## kady05

So I have a problem with taking entirely too many pictures of my dogs. Thought I'd introduce them all here!

Wilson, he's a 2yr. old APBT/American Bulldog mix. He's a CGC & TDI therapy dog:




























Piper, my problem child, the one who "made" me join this forum due to all of her stomach issues LOL. She's 20 months now, Am Bully mix. She's a CGC:




























annnd Sako, he's a 9 month old AmStaff, my dream dog. He's a CGC as well.



















Most recent stacked shot, for any of you conformation people..


----------



## kady05

And a couple group shots..



















The end!


----------



## DaneMama

Absolutely gorgeous. I can see why you take so many pictures of them


----------



## Caty M

GORGEOUS!! I love Sako!!!


----------



## catahoulamom

WOW! Now those are my type of dogs... they look like they're a lot of fun to be around! Gorgeous!


----------



## minnieme

wow so beautiful! i want them ALL!


----------



## kady05

Thanks guys  They are definitely fun to be around.. and they love each other, so I'm very lucky!


----------



## Janet At Nutro

The pictures of your pups are awesome.
I like the group pictures best!


----------



## kady05

Janet At Nutro said:


> The pictures of your pups are awesome.
> I like the group pictures best!


Thank you  We usually do a group shot every couple months or so.


----------



## lucky

they are stunning


----------



## Donna Little

Your dogs are gorgeous! I can see why you'd want to photograph them all the time. I have literally thousands of photos of my guys so I guess I'm a little obsessed myself....


----------



## CavePaws

What a gorgeous pack! Awesome they've all got their cgc's on them as well. :]


----------



## kady05

CavePaws said:


> What a gorgeous pack! Awesome they've all got their cgc's on them as well. :]


Thanks  Yes, CGC's are big for me! I would do TDI on Piper & Sako.. but Piper would probably break someones nose with her big head LOL. Sako might be a candidate, we'll see once he's a bit older.


----------



## Ivy

Hey Kady! Glad you made it here :smile:
You're going to learn a lot here and many people to help you and Piper.


----------



## rannmiller

Your dogs are adorable and gorgeous! Is Sako a show dog? He's sure pretty enough!


----------



## kady05

tyti said:


> Hey Kady! Glad you made it here :smile:
> You're going to learn a lot here and many people to help you and Piper.


Hey  I hope so, already am learning!



rannmiller said:


> Your dogs are adorable and gorgeous! Is Sako a show dog? He's sure pretty enough!


Thank you! 

Yes ma'am he is. He's AKC/UKC registered.. next UKC show is at the end of this month and I'm hoping to finish him there!


----------



## Tobi

Hey :welcome:

I finally know his name!! :lol: I had forgotten to ask on pbc!

they are all awesome!! I love Sako though absolutely stunning!


----------



## kady05

Tobi said:


> Hey :welcome:
> 
> I finally know his name!! :lol: I had forgotten to ask on pbc!
> 
> they are all awesome!! I love Sako though absolutely stunning!


LOL, thank you  I never list their names anymore on my picture threads.. wish we still had signatures over there so that anyone that didn't know their names could easily see them!


----------



## danecolor

wow! what absolutely striking dogs! they are so gorgeous :biggrin:


----------



## kady05

danecolor said:


> wow! what absolutely striking dogs! they are so gorgeous :biggrin:


Thank you!


----------



## magicre

beautiful happy dogs.


----------



## kady05

magicre said:


> beautiful happy dogs.


That they are.. happy happy happy!


----------



## AdrianVall

Heyyyy! Welcome to DFC!  Lotta good people here. Glad to see you made it over here from Pitbull-chat!


----------



## kady05

AdrianVall said:


> Heyyyy! Welcome to DFC!  Lotta good people here. Glad to see you made it over here from Pitbull-chat!


Oh you're here too! Hi


----------



## lauren43

Wow some stunning pups you got there!!! And CGC certified, impressive!

Where do you get your leather collars from? Do they come in 2 inch?


----------



## kady05

lauren43 said:


> Wow some stunning pups you got there!!! And CGC certified, impressive!
> 
> Where do you get your leather collars from? Do they come in 2 inch?


Thanks 

I get all of my leather collars (and my rope leads) from Ella's Lead.. Ella's Lead - Home 

Rebecca & Ben (the owners) are AWESOME! Yes they come in 2", I just do 1 1/2" for my guys. She has a FB page for the business as well that she does giveaways and contests on often


----------



## lauren43

Probably should have never asked...I have been looking around for custom leather collars and I just haven't found a place with all the options I am looking for, just took a look at their site and I love everything, I will probably be on there for the next 3hrs looking at the options. I have a small collar addiction. As for the 1.5in vs the 2in, everytime I get the 1.5in I wish I got the 2in, so I have learned my lesson (4 collars later) no more 1.5 for me. Sorry for the small thread jack...


----------



## kady05

lauren43 said:


> Probably should have never asked...I have been looking around for custom leather collars and I just haven't found a place with all the options I am looking for, just took a look at their site and I love everything, I will probably be on there for the next 3hrs looking at the options. I have a small collar addiction. As for the 1.5in vs the 2in, everytime I get the 1.5in I wish I got the 2in, so I have learned my lesson (4 collars later) no more 1.5 for me. Sorry for the small thread jack...


LOL I missed this til now!

I love all of their stuff too.. I have 3 collars & 4 leads from her


----------



## jdatwood

kady05 said:


> So I have a problem with taking entirely too many pictures of my dogs.


and you take wonderful pictures of them :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy

You do take awesome photo's. I agree, your dogs are absolutely stunning, I can't stop looking at them, just gorgeous.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Beautiful dogs and clearly VERY happy!


----------

